# Android Version auslesen



## Maresuke94 (6. Okt 2013)

Nabend Leute,
Ich bringe mir derzeit das Programmieren mit Java in Verbindung mit Android bei. Für meine derzeitige App die ich Programmiere muss ich ermitteln welche Android Version auf dem Handy installiert ist, welches die App startet. Da ich die Bildschirmauflösung auslesen muss und diese abhängig von der API auf zwei verschiedenen art und weisen ausgelesen wird.
Wie Programmiere ich das am leichtesten?
if(...)
{
//Ab api 13 benutze ->
Display display = getWindowManager().getDefaultDisplay();
Point size = new Point();
display.getSize(size);
int screen_width = size.x;
int screen_height = size.y;
}
else if(...)
{
//Api <= 13 ->
int screen_width = getWindowManager().getDefaultDisplay().getWidth();
int screen_height = getWindowManager().getDefaultDisplay().getHeight();
}
Gruß Mare


----------



## dzim (6. Okt 2013)

kurzes Googlen hätte geholfen...

Aber: Hier ist es:

Build.VERSION | Android Developers

Du musst dort SDK_INT verwenden und via Build.VERSION_CODES | Android Developers den entsprechenden Code checken - und hier <uses-sdk> | Android Developers findest du Code, Versionsname und Android-Version.

Und das ganze hat mich 5min Suche auf Google gekostet


----------



## Maresuke94 (6. Okt 2013)

Vielen dank,
533 Fachbeiträge und davon 11 danke... 
Ich würde ihnen mal empfehlen sich in einem Forum wie diesem, dass von den Usern Fachbeiträge wünscht sich auch dem entsprechend erwachsen zu verhalten. Dann erhalten sie von den Usern hier, vielleicht ein danke für ihren Beitrag.
Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend...


----------



## dzim (7. Okt 2013)

Nur um es klar zu stellen: Das Forum ist *nicht* dafür da, dir eine Suche auf Google abzunehmen. Bevor du hier also eine Frage stellst, ist vorher sicher zu stellen, alle anderen Wege ausgeschöpft zu haben. Das hast du, bevor du diese Frage gestellt hast, definitiv nicht getan. Ich habe darauf hingewiesen und ich denke auch, ich habe alles Recht dazu - zumal ich es mit nur minimaler Häme und einem sprichwörtlichem Augenzwinkern gemacht habe.

Ich finde deine Antwort übrigens gelinde gesagt unter aller Sau: Ich hab dir bei einem simplem Problem eine schnelle Antwort gegeben und da du es vorgezogen hast zu Fragen, anstelle zu Suchen, musst du dir auch diese Kritik gefallen lassen.
Aber anstelle du es einfach beim Danke belässt (eine Zeile), schwadronierst ausgerechnet du mit zwei "Fachbeiträgen", über mein Verhalten? Du hast dich hier nur angemeldet, damit dir jemand dein Problem löst - ich bin schon etwas länger dabei, habe einige Fragen gestellt und auch versucht andere zu beantworten. Wenn du auf diesem Level stehts, können wir uns noch mal unterhalten. Vorher pfeif ich auf jede Höflichkeit einem eingebildeten Schnösel wie dir gegenüber!

PS:
Wenn du dich jetzt über das duzen ärgerst: Ich Duze - weil ich auf Siezen keine Lust habe und die wenigsten hier im Forum auf diese übertrieben Höflichkeitsmasche setzen und nach dieser Antwort hast du das auch nicht verdient.


----------



## Maresuke94 (8. Okt 2013)

Interessante Antwort von ihnen,
aber nur weil sie lange hier sind und sich ein wenig in dem Forum beteiligt haben, referenziert dies noch lange nicht darauf, dass sie  ein ausgezeichneter Programmierer sind oder sie den Respekt von anderen Usern erhalten sollten, welche sich gerade eben angemeldet haben, da sie ja wahrscheinlich was besseres mit ihren 500 Beiträgen sind... 
Was ihre aussage angeht, dass ich mich nur angemeldet habe damit andere User für mich googeln ist völlig dis positioniert, jedoch könnten wir uns wahrscheinlich auch darüber streiten das sie meine aussage für dis positioniert halten, letztendlich bin ich trotzdem der Meinung das man neuen Usern netter entgegen treten sollten, schließlich ist dies auch im Arbeitsleben gang und gebe, insofern sie schon Arbeitstätig sind. 
Gruß Mare


----------



## dzim (9. Okt 2013)

Das nächste Mal erhälst du von mir nur diesen Link:
http://www.java-forum.org/mobile-geraete/15671-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html

Punkt 1 hast du definitiv nicht befolgt und gegen Punkt 5 verstoßen wir beide wahrscheinlich ab deiner "netten" Antwort gerade!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aber zu deine wahrhaft illuminierenden Antwort:

An keiner Stelle habe ich behauptet, ich wäre ein "ausgezeichneter Programmierer" - das bin ich bestimmt nicht! Ich habe allerdings darauf hingewiesen, dass ich mich bereits eine Weile im Forum betätige und wenn es mir möglich ist auch Hilfestellung gebe. Davon einmal abgesehen, dass viele "Neulinge" (wie auch ich damals), den "Danke"-Knopf übersehen und ich bereits einigen durchaus helfen konnte, ohne dafür ein Danke zu erhalten, ist mir das Danke als Zähler eigentlich auch egal. Ist zwar nett, wenn man es nutzt, aber ein geschriebenes Danke ist auch ok. Whatever!

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie alt du bist und ob du arbeitstätig bist, allerdings deine Rechtschreibung und Grammatik lassen mich daran zweifeln (und damit du nicht wieder die beleidigte Leberwurst spielst und irgendwelche Aussagen hineininterpretierst, die ich weder meinte noch sagte: Das sagt jemand (also ich), der selbst alles andere als perkekt in beiden ist!).
Wenn du dich schon qualifiziert über mich aufregen möchtest, dann bitte korrekt: Es heißt "dispositioniert" und nicht "dis positioniert" (glaube der Autokorrektur nicht blind einfach alles!), "Aussage" ist ein Substantiv, "arbeitstätig" dagegen nicht, aus "entgegen treten" macht man besser "entgegentreten" (du trittst ja nicht sprichwörtlich gegen etwas, wie eine Tür), "gang und gebe" --> "gang und gäbe" (siehe korrekturen.de | Beliebte Fehler: gang und gebe / gang und gäbe )...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jetzt ist die Frage, ob du den letzten Teil noch liest, oder bereits wieder derartig wütend im Kreis springst, dass du den nun folgenden völlig Spott-freien Text bereits ignorierst...

Noch mal zum Kern des Problems zurück: Wenn du nicht wolltest, dass man für dich Google befragt, warum warst du nicht in der Lage, diese wirklich sehr einfach zu findende Hilfe selbst aufzuspüren? Wenn man Java und Android gerade lernt - und das meine ich jetzt ohne jede Häme und ohne jeden Vorwurf! - warum hast du (so sieht es jedenfalls aus) dann nicht bereits die JavaDoc und Android Developers pages immer offen. Vieles, wenn auch zugegebenermaßen nicht alles, lässt sich so schnell finden und diese Ganze Diskussion wäre hinfällig gewesen!
Und um ehrlich zu sein, warum du mit der Randnotiz "Und das ganze hat mich 5min Suche auf Google gekostet " ein derartiges Problem hast, versteh' ich nicht! Es war zwar eine Spitze in deine Richtung, aber kein Angriff auf deine Person (jedenfalls war es von mir so nicht gedacht).

Viel Spaß beim Aufregen! ;-)


----------



## Maresuke94 (9. Okt 2013)

Interessante Annahme von dir, dass ich mich wegen deinem Text aufrege. Ich empfinde das hier eher als amüsant. Ein Lob an dich für dein recht schreib Analyse, tatsächlich bin ich nicht der beste was meine Deutsche Rechtschreibung angeht, jedoch hat das seine ganz eigenen gründe. Was das googeln angeht, wenn jeder schreibt google doch dann gibt es nichts zu googeln denk mal darüber nach 
Ich habe hier gefragt weil ich eine möglichst simple Lösung für das Problem gesucht hatte, da man beim googeln aber oftmals nicht die Lösung findet die man sucht meldet man sich in Foren an, um sich von anderen Menschen helfen zu lassen die es bereits besser können. Ich persönlich empfand deine Antwort schon leicht provozierend was der Grund für meine Antwort ist, jedoch kann man sich solche rand Bemerkungen auch ehrlich sparen. Ich will mich aber nicht länger wegen dem ganzen streiten, dazu ist unsere Lebenszeit zu kostbar als uns deshalb aufzuhalten  
Mein Problem ist gelöst und ja ich hab schon öfter mal beim lernen gegoogelt, dass hier war schließlich wohl kaum meine erste frage die mir beim Programmieren aufkam.
Gruß Mare


----------



## dzim (10. Okt 2013)

Aber mal von meiner Kritik zu googlen abgesehen, hast du doch eigentlich schon ziemlich schnell eine Antwort gefunden, oder?
Du hast natürlich recht, dass es sich _eigentlich_ nicht lohnt, darüber zu schwadronieren, aber dennoch: Hättest du meine definitiv nicht als Provokation gedachten Randbemerkungen zum googlen einfach ignoriert, hätten wir den Thread erst gar nicht mit unseren Banalitäten aufgebläht! 

Sei froh, das ich nicht diesen Link geschickt hab - dann hättest du schon eher Grund gehabt dich aufzuregen ;-)
Let me google that for you



So. Um das Ding hier mal abzuschließen: Bitte nimm das nächste mal nicht alles so ernst - erst recht wenn Smileys im Text sind!
Und ansonsten: Viel Erfolg beim Erlernen von Java und Android! Wenn man erst mal drin ist, macht es mitunter tatsächlich richtig Spaß!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------

